
So you are interested in deep learning - math_rachel
http://www.fast.ai/2016/12/18/favorite-posts/
======
inetsee
It seems this post has been moved: the actual link is
[http://www.fast.ai/2016/12/19/favorite-
posts/](http://www.fast.ai/2016/12/19/favorite-posts/).

